# the line



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

didnt even know about this.didnt even know there was a demo ? looks interesting,maybe trade in maxpayne 3 for it.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Got to be honest but I really didn't enjoy the demo, if you're on a PS3 its in the store. I ended up getting Ghost Recon


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

might have to add this to the list. Looks good. 

Wish they would make a new Rainbow Six though.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well my copy got delivered today (seeing as it was suppose to be guaranteed FRIDAY delivery,thanks amazon) and went straight onto the single player game.very gears of war/call of duty/may payne 3.so i thought its time for a bit of multiplayer,AN HOUR LATER I STILL HAVENT CONNECTED TO A GAME OR SEEN A MAP,ABSOLUTE JOKE!

i absolutely hate games that arent ready to go on the day of release,im not talking about a few ironing out glitches,but the whole bloody multiplayer side of this game just doesnt work.i even popped in MW3 just to make sure it wasnt a network/live problem.

so pissed off with half arsed releases and rushed titles.it feels like test drive unlimited 2 all over again.get the hype machine rolling,whip up a frenzy then dump out whatever stage of beta form we have on release date and we will update it later.once we have there money,who gives a ****.

rant over lol.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

haha, I remember test drive , that was funny


I might leave this a few weeks before buying it then


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

all up and running now.surprisingly good single player campaign,and im not usually a fan of single player games,im all about the multi.i havent played one minute of the single player of MW3.online wise its quite long waits between games and not as smooth an experience as mw3/blops.


----------

